# TT ultra quattro Concept Bound for Worthersee + Other Audi Stand Plans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is turning the Wörthersee 2013 into the “Home of quattro”. At the large gathering from May 8 to 11 in Reifnitz (Kärnten), the premium brand will unveil the Audi TT ultra quattro concept – which combines minimal weight and maximum sportiness. A wide range of high-performance cars will also give fans another taste of sportiness. In addition to the legendary Sport quattro S1, the very latest RS models and thoroughbred race cars are also on show. The Audi R18 e-tron quattro, which was the first hybrid car to win the 24 Hours of Le Mans last year, will also be part of the action at the lakeside. 

At the start of May every year, the Wörthersee is the place to be for every car and Audi aficionado. Audi will therefore be showcasing a special highlight in 2013: the Audi TT ultra quattro concept. The showcar combines a lean 1,111 kilograms (2,449.34 lb) total weight with a 2.0 TFSI engine, whose 228 kW (310 hp) and 400 Nm effortlessly propel the coupé. From a standstill the TT ultra quattro concept is catapulted in 4.2 seconds to 100 km/h (62.14 mph). Its power-to-weight ratio of 3.6 kg/hp is on a par with thoroughbred super sports cars. And it is also worthwhile looking at the detail, not least because the concept car pays homage to automotive lightweight construction. 

Even the current series-production car with a body weight of just 206 kilograms (454.15 lb) plus 98 kilograms (216.05 lb) for the detachable body parts is testimony to the outstanding lightweight construction expertise of Audi. The engineers from Ingolstadt and Neckarsulm concertedly fine-tuned the Audi Space Frame (ASF) in the current TT generation to come up with the body for the Wörthersee showcar, shedding another 43 kilograms (94.80 lb) from the body structure. Together with the optimized detachable body parts, the result is a weight saving of 100 kilograms (220.46 lb). 

Audi has adopted an intelligent mix of materials according to the motto: the right amount of the right material in the right place. The Audi TT ultra quattro concept uses carbon-fiber reinforced polymer (CFRP) in the rear end, the center tunnel, in the B-pillars and in the roof. Magnesium components in the floor and as hinge reinforcement reduce weight even further. 

The combination of lightness and sportiness is also reflected in the looks. Compared with the series-production model, the Audi designers have substantially honed the showcar’s contours even further. With its large spoilers, the TT ultra quattro concept proudly displays its motorsport genes. The base of the rear wing is manufactured as a supporting component from milled aluminum, while the wing, as a functional element, is made of visible carbon. 

The concept car is painted in the special color crystal white. The CFRP used on the exterior adds a striking touch on the hood, the roof, the sides and the trunk. In the interior the same material also adorns the door trim, the center console and the cross-bracing that replaces the rear seat bench. The developers have also fitted the bucket seats from the R8 GT to the concept study; their chassis alone, made out of fiberglass-reinforced plastic (FRP), reduce weight by 22 kilograms (48.50 lb). The driver does not have to make any compromises when it comes to equipment and appointments: air conditioning, electric window controls and an electromechanical parking brake come as standard on the TT ultra quattro concept. A veritable highlight: the exterior mirrors are replaced by compact cameras which transfer the images directly into the digital cockpit. 

To reverse the weight spiral, the Audi ultra lightweight construction concept is applied to all elements in the automobile. The developers have further optimized each component. The front brakes feature ceramic discs with an aluminum fixed caliper, the exhaust system made out of titanium ends in a single central tailpipe. The wheels also reduce weight by 20 kilograms (44.09 lb). Spokes made out of high-strength aluminum are bolted directly to the CFRP wheel. 

Every gram counts, particularly on the suspension. Here the unsprung masses have been reduced, thus improving comfort and handling. On the TT ultra quattro concept the coil springs are not made out of steel but from fiberglass-reinforced plastic (FRP). The core of the all-new springs consists of long glass fibers twisted together and impregnated with epoxy resin. A machine wraps additional fibers around this core, which is only a few millimeters in diameter, at alternating angles of plus and minus 45 degrees to the longitudinal axis. These layers support each other and act in either compression or tension. The use of FRP at this point cuts weight by 40 percent while maintaining good characteristics – 6 kilograms (13.23 lb) in relation to the car as a whole. 

To further hone the handling of the TT, the developers have taken away weight from the ends of the car and moved it into the middle. The lithium-ion starter battery, for instance, is located in the interior under the driver’s seat. It is much smaller than a lead battery and weighs as little as just under four kilograms (8.82 lb). 

Overall, all these lightweight construction measures make the concept car 300 kilograms (661.39 lb) lighter than the comparable sporty series-production model. All of which helps minimize the inertial mass that the 228 kW (310 hp) 2.0-liter TFSI engine contends with during acceleration. The modified high-end four-cylinder unit develops its maximum torque of 400 Nm between 1,900 and 5,000 rpm, putting it on a par with the power of the V8. Modifications to the crankcase, the crankshaft, the balancer shafts, the flywheel, the oil sump, the bolts and certain ancillary units that make the engine 25 kilograms (55.12 lb) lighter have all helped get the engine into tip-top shape. 

Thus the Audi TT ultra quattro concept offers the kind of driving experience that automotive fans on the Wörthersee expect from a genuine high-performance model. Like the “Ur-quattro” from 1980 and more than five million series-production vehicles since, this year’s showcar is also fitted with the quattro permanent all-wheel drive. Grip is therefore always ensured despite the impressive performance. With its six speed transmission, the TT ultra quattro concept is 1.3 seconds faster than the series-production model when accelerating from 0 to 100 km/h (62.14 mph). The top speed is 280 km/h (173.98 mph). 

The Audi showcar demonstrates the technical possibilities of an intelligent mix of materials. In this way considerable weight savings can even be achieved on an existing series-production model. Usage of these technologies is conceivable for future small-batch series. 

*More pics, higher res and further details about Audi stand at Worthersee after the jump.* 

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...ept-plus-audi-plans-for-worthersee-tour-2013/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I wonder if this is related to the TT evo plus. 

http://fourtitude.com/features/Misc...plus-next-generation-of-ultra-chassis-design/


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

With all the news about lithium ion batteries catching fire, is it a good idea to put the battery under the seat? Any idea what 240 lbs in weight savings translates into faster times and better MPG? 

Just a thought... If you get an additional 1 or 2 MPG, this savings should be subtracted from the cost of lightweight upgrades, thus giving those of us who like tortured logic a reason to buy something else


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I wonder if this is related to the TT evo plus.
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/features/Misc...plus-next-generation-of-ultra-chassis-design/


 Yes, the evo plus is this car, build in process at that time. 

It is also nice to see parts of the TT Mk3 interior.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow - I didn't pay much attention to the interior - looks radically different to the current model. 

I also note that it's a gated pattern, ala the R8. Wouldn't have thought that easily done in a FWD car with a cable linkage. 

In any case - would be interesting to see what parts we could buy from audi to fit to our current cars for lightening purposes. 

Cheers, 
matt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

jibbed said:


> Wow - I didn't pay much attention to the interior - looks radically different to the current model.
> 
> I also note that it's a gated pattern, ala the R8. Wouldn't have thought that easily done in a FWD car with a cable linkage.
> 
> ...


 The devil is in the details. The trick here is that this is more a 'design study' in the way we classify these sorts of builds in our photo gallery. A full-on concept car is something like the Crosslane Coupe from Paris - maybe a precursor to a new chassis or model, but entirely new including interior. To me, a 'design study' is based on an existing model and outwardly you can see this is clearly built on the existing TT model just as previous Worthersee studies like the A1 clubsport quattro and the TT speedsters a few years ago. Of the three the A1 was the most radical and did have some bespoke pieces, but there were still production pieces. 

Looking at this interior there's little if any shared with the production TT. Door panels, door pulls, dash, instrumentation (looks like full graphics as we've heard, but need more angles to confirm), switchgear, steering wheel, etc. All of this is new except the R8 gated shifter and shift knob. 

Knowing Audi's track record on these sorts of things, there's no reason or motivation to do a fully new interior for what is a Worthersee design study... not a major media auto show. In as much, yes, you have to wonder if they didn't sneak new Mk3 production TT interior pieces into this car. 

As for the gated shifter, it's carry over from the R8. In as much I'd put its likelihood as TT Mk3 production as much less likely.... but would be a VERY cool element were they to do it. A gated shifter in this segment is nonexistent right now. Then again, I sometimes hear all Mk3 TTs will be S tronic DSG, which doesn't bode well for the gate.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> As for the gated shifter, it's carry over from the R8. In as much I'd put its likelihood as TT Mk3 production as much less likely.... but would be a VERY cool element were they to do it. A gated shifter in this segment is nonexistent right now. Then again, I sometimes hear all Mk3 TTs will be S tronic DSG, which doesn't bode well for the gate.


 Except it's not... Reverse is in the wrong place  

The dash, instrument binnacle and center console shapes are all straight out of the mk2. The MMI unit has been replaced with different switchgear but otherwise it's the same. Will be better to see real pics instead of the renders.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Except it's not... Reverse is in the wrong place
> 
> The dash, instrument binnacle and center console shapes are all straight out of the mk2. The MMI unit has been replaced with different switchgear but otherwise it's the same. Will be better to see real pics instead of the renders.


 Yes, reverse is in the wrong place, expected. But the pieces minus the slots in the plate are R8. 

As for interior, the main dash could be the same but the vents are at an angle where the Mk2 are more upright. The three HVAC dials look the same, but switchgear, vents, cluster, door panels and pulls, e-brake, steering wheel all different.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Audi Crosslane Coupe Concept.* 









*Audi TT Ultra quattro.*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> As for interior, the main dash could be the same but the vents are at an angle where the Mk2 are more upright. The three HVAC dials look the same, but switchgear, vents, cluster, door panels and pulls, e-brake, steering wheel all different.


Looks like the interior is pretty much a mk2 with some details changed.... I think the cluster graphics and maybe some of the trim may be a preview of the mk3 tho.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

R5T said:


>


Now I know where you got the "Proper wing" used in the Mk III rendeings. It doth look familiar.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Looks like the interior is pretty much a mk2 with some details changed.... I think the cluster graphics and maybe some of the trim may be a preview of the mk3 tho.


I wonder if the steering wheel will carry over. Pretty cool.

More of those photos and video in the story we ran earlier today. See it here:

http://fourtitude.com/news/events-n...tt-ultra-quattro-concept-pics-from-audi4ever/


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Awesome, great to see more real pics. There are so many cool details in there


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------

